# AutoProWeb.com - 95-99 Nissan Sentra 200SX Performance Upgrades!



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

Check out http://www.nissan.autoproweb.com
The custom tail light covers look pretty cool! Let me know what you think?


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

FUGLY!!! if you want that do that yourself.. dont pay for it!! its still going to be FUGLY


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

? not great..i know someone who pin striped his tall lights and it looked better...


----------



## Smoat (Jun 3, 2002)

dear god what have they done


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

you could do better with a Magic Marker.....those are stupid looking....I hope that isnt your car, and we all just bashed you. If it is sorry....but leave the lights alone bro


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

One word for ya UGLY! And I bet people buy that shit too


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

urgh, thats a major no no


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*[email protected]\*

Gesus!, I did somethin like that kinda sorta not really that gay though.. it looks like someone made a generation -500 altezzA!!!. lol. Im probably just going to go all red, and make my reverse light a circle within the white square, and paint the outline of it red (candy apple).. oh well.. thoughts on my points.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

im sorry but i have to agree that those or ugly as a speedo on a 300lbs women. besides those are not for a 200sx only for sentra's


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

sorry ccroaddog, but I don't think you can c a speedo on a 300 lb woman. Not like I would know but that sort of mass can't handle such a tiny piece of fabric.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wouldn't want anything on that whole site. BTW, I've seen those tail light things on ebay, they don't just look ugly, they are made of cheap vinyl and they wont last a week on there. they don't even fit right, looks like someone stretched them on there.

hehe, it's a tail light thong.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*haha*

man, not only is that a thong.. its a thOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONg... I would rather see a 500 lb dude in a thong, than see a sentra with that crap on it...


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

lol


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

oh those chrome hubcaps look sexy


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

I ask you guys for an opinion. Not an insult. 
This is one of the most rudest message boards I have been to. Are all of you rich snobs or something? Did you daddy and mommy buy you all the upgrades?
If my mommy and daddy gave me $10,000, $50,000 or $100,000 to buy me a car and fix it up I'm sure I'd have a really pretty looking car too!
But I am just an average person who works 9-5 Monday thur Friday with a decent salary for a 21 year old.
Maybe you should pull the silver spoons out of your a**es and realizes that some people have to WORK for what they own.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well sorry if we insulted you, we aren't directing any of this toward you personally. I've seen those tails on ebay before and I don't particularly like them. that's my opinion (exactly what you asked for). as for the other products on the page, they are pretty good but once again as my opinion, I would not want anything they are advertising. I think it's great that someone has started a business or website dedicated to our cars, but I think that the owners of the webpage should extend their product line to some more common products on these boards.

also about your spoiled snobs thing, I doubt any of us fit that discription. apparently, we are all driving the same car and we never said we or our cars were better than yours. also, I don't know about many people, but if my "mommy" and "daddy" gave me 10,000, 50000, or 100000, I doubt I would be driving in a 90whp econobox I call my car. If you wanted our opinions, you should be able to take the compliments as well as the put downs and creative criticism we throw back at you. You should really chill out, we aren't here to insult you and say we're better than you, we are here to learn more about our cars, and help each other out with anny questions.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

Most of you were being insulting. I just retaliated in a more apporpiate manner than some of the members. 
Such as:

"FUGLY!!!"

"dear god what have they done"

"you could do better with a Magic Marker"

"One word for ya UGLY! And I bet people buy that shit too"

"ugly as a speedo on a 300lbs women"

"they don't just look ugly, they are made of cheap vinyl and they wont last a week on there"

"I would rather see a 500 lb dude in a thong, than see a sentra with that crap on it..."

"oh those chrome hubcaps look sexy"

If you get my drift. If people on the forum wanting to be more apporpiate they could have stated: 

"If you would like my opinion I think you show go with euro's or clear tails."

We are here to help eachother not to insult eachother. Everyone who made those comments are extremely rude.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

it has nothing to do with money...it has more to do with bad taste


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

People with good taste know that it is neither tasteful or polite to mock others.


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*simmer down...*

busybid, you got any pics of those covers in other colors? i don't think the covers work because it's white on white. it doesn't look too clean like that, especially with the black showing around the edges. it looks sloppy. maybe those covers would look a bit better on a darker car in a darker color.

i'm trying to offer some constructive criticism here, not flame you. some better, sharper pics would help too...

don't take things too personally. i hardly think people are trying to hurt your feelings on purpose. take everything in stride, man.

and as a side note, try to avoid making blanket comments about people on this board, especially the "snob" thing. i bought my little sentra with my own money as i suspect a number of people on this board have done. i wasn't given a hand-out...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

We had these particular tail light covers for about 3 months. No creases or problems with them. We stand by our products. The vinyl is "high quality performance" vinyl. It just depends on who you purchase them from. 

I am thinking of purchasing the euro's? Do you think that would be a good purchase?

This is probably the sharpest picture I have of the car. I do know some customers have purchased black from us.
Thank you for your opinion it has been taken into consideration.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

easy busy. are u the inventor of these or something. the thing is they look tacky. i could probally get the same results by puting window tint on the tail light. if were rich spoiled snobs we would at least have a maxima if not a skyline. i'm 16 currently working at a potato grader trying to get a job at food lion. though my mom did give me the car it was a hand me down not just going out and buying me a a new car. i would rather save up my lunch money a few more weeks and get some altezzas than cop those things. those are just plain tacky right up there with the new generation of "blackouts" with holes in them, chrome fender flares, and those chrome trim thingys around the doors. (chrome is still good just use it right people) and putting 7 billion perfromance part stickers for stuff u don't even own on your windows. (at least have the shit)


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Is it me, or do those things leave too much black around the lights and looks totally uneven?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I like the white center piece is that painted?
The car in that pic imo would look a little better if the center pc was black. it is very creative though!


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

BusyBid,

Please accept the boards apology..but if you ask for an opinion, you need to be able to accept the answers...plain and simple. We are not Silver spooned rich kids..I have worked my ass off for what I have on my car thank you, as Im sure many others have too. Maybe you should hang out and get to know the board and its people before throwing your car on the mercy of its opinons. 

Where in AZ are you.? Maybe you could hang out with the local group...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *I like the white center piece is that painted?
> The car in that pic imo would look a little better if the center pc was black. it is very creative though! *


neah, I like it painted white. I want to paint mine teal to match my body color. I can't stand the red. either that or get one from a 99 se. what do you think I should do.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *
> neah, I like it painted white. I want to paint mine teal to match my body color. I can't stand the red. either that or get one from a 99 se. what do you think I should do. *




I have a 99 se and I painted mine black I kinda like it black but I really would like to try out white and see how it looks with my white car....


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*<<<500lb dude in thong!*

Well.. I dunno about you guys, but my critisism was merely my opinion.. i would much rather see a lard ass wearing a thong, than a sentra wearin them talilights.. my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

Black200SXSER,
I live in Peoria. My email address is [email protected] drop me a line; let me know where you guys hang.


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude you asked us for our opinion and we gave it. Why is that your car on it? I was not insulting you in anyway dude so just chill. By the way I work two jobs at about a total of 65 hours a week. nothing was ever given to me for free or gave me a free ride. I work for what I have and if you can not handle other peoples opinions when you ask for them then maybe this board is not for you if you are so sensitive. I read the whole thread and I did not see any one insulting you directly. Just chill out man


----------



## 97 Black SER (Apr 30, 2002)

That looks like ASS. THe whole car. Hubcaps, stickers, tail light covers?? Ehh, derice that thing and get some performance mods or at least some stuff that looks decent like clear corners, projectors, or some rims.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Busybid, your car is ugly. Thats my opinion. Deal with it and grow up.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*okay.........*

either somebody hoped for a 200 and ended up with a 4-door, or , i don't know, on crack when they put that on, i really don't want to be rude but that is just wrong, it is a good theme though, white all white, but details man, details.....sorry but almost everyone is right on this one........ and don't bother searching for where 200GTR hangs or you'll see doubles, one white, one red, running circles on you..............


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think you should get some white or silver racing rims. sorry, but chrome just doesn't look good on our cars. well, it looks ghetto anyway. I think chrome only looks good on luxury cars and low-riders.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

busybid said:


> *I ask you guys for an opinion. Not an insult.
> This is one of the most rudest message boards I have been to. Are all of you rich snobs or something? Did you daddy and mommy buy you all the upgrades?
> If my mommy and daddy gave me $10,000, $50,000 or $100,000 to buy me a car and fix it up I'm sure I'd have a really pretty looking car too!
> But I am just an average person who works 9-5 Monday thur Friday with a decent salary for a 21 year old.
> Maybe you should pull the silver spoons out of your a**es and realizes that some people have to WORK for what they own. *


Alright, children. OK, so the consensus on the board is that the stuff shown is ugly. That's everyone's opinion - just what you asked for earlier. So, be careful what you ask for because you just GOT it.

Now for a personal retort to your personal accusations. For one thing, I'm old enough to be your DADDY. Hell, I might even BE your daddy. And, I work every day just like you, so I can do whatever I want to my ride. And, I wouldn't put that garbage on my car if you GAVE it to me. My car is a sleeper, looks like a sleeper, but all my money is under the hood. So, bring on the riced-out looks - and you can look at my STOCK tail lights as I fly right past you...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

chrome does look good on our cars. remember chromes were out way before this hold konig trend. but those were chrome hub cap so theyre going to ghetto anyway sticking out from the tires and only bieng 13 inches in diameter


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey busy the center piece look good for me but if you want something really hot get ths gray center piece from the sentra se
I installed it today and looks awesome
Take care


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

Here is my review of them... I am trying to be constructive as possible.
I think if they were black on black car it woulnt look so bad, and if the cut outs were of equal size and in general a little larger, that would be better. I think also that if they were made for headlights it might look better, sort of like imitation projectors. I dont know. Even ferrari's have circular taillights.. but they arent covers over square ones.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

*Patience Grasshopper....*

Look DUDE, if you want to show something on here, be ready for the chance of getting flamed. And as for everyone here being rich snobs....blow it out of cheesy corn-cob stuck a**. I can bet that 95% of the people on these boards save THEIR hard earned money to buy the upgrades for their cars.

#1. Don't come to a message board as a newby(look at me...NEWBY) as start bitching at everyone. Easy way to NOT get liked.
#2. Take the damn chip off of your shoulder, if you like it BUY IT.
#3. I work the same damn hours as most other people, have a house payment, school loans and still buy my own stuff.
#4. Can't we all just get along


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

they should definately be a little bigger so that they couer that black silicone surrounding the light and have it look more seamless (that's what makes it look bad). It would also be better if it could color-match the car (right now it would only look decient on a white car). 

About the headlight ones that Carzoni mentioned, I don't think that would look good at all. First of all, at night it would block out most of the light, 2nd it wouldnt do a good job when you illuninate them at night as it's only vinyl, and 3rd, If you want a projector look, get projectors that do their job.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I like the center piece painted as thats what i did to MY white sentra. The vinyl pieces on the taillights looks alright if they would be better sized. But IMHO, I would not buy them. I would just save money to buy altezzas, which i plan to do. The chrome hubcaps have to go. That looks sick on that car, it makes me embarrassed to have a white sentra, Im sorry.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

RRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn I think you got your answer, hey man be original and do it. Have a Rice Day


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't like it myself, but whatever makes you happy. I'm not really sure why you care what we think anyway - it's your car, do what you like, and who cares about everybody else.

As for all of us being snobs, I'm 18, work at a crappy job getting paid $6.75 an hour and I work hard for what I've done to my car.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

i've..never...laughed...so...hard... *dying laughing*

remember when you found out it was his car...

*loud laughter*


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hahah aznkicker, your right.. he will be stuck between heaven and hell


----------

